# What's going on here?



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

What happening here at SM? What thread did I miss? I am saddened to say Allie (Sandcastles) has left SM.  I recieved a PM from her saying as much - Lucy's avatar pic and Allie album is gone too. So sad, Allie is one of the nicest people to have joined SM since I have been here. I am so upset over this...


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Marsha i just noticed that too!!:smcry:
the thread is the one on the show "judge".

WTH is going on here??!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

What??????? someone needs to call her if they have her phone number, I have always enjoyed Allie and Lucy and Barron


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh ,no ,don't leave please Allie! Your kindness to me giving Amber the harness you bought for Emily was the most touching gesture! Please my sweet friend,don't go!

Hugs!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Also notice her siggy has been replaced with Kat's toon of Barron.

Mich, you have still her address from the things she sent you?


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WHAT! That's insane. Allie come back!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

wow that is crazy!! 

We should be able to agree to disagree without people feeling the need to leave!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Well, that's really sad. I'll miss Allie, Lucy Lu & Barron.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

This is not fair I cant PM her even:crying 2:...This sucks why cant everyone just get along.:hysteric: ITS THE HOLIDAY SEASON FOR PETE SAKES.

Here we go again. All of you have your opinion but you dont have to be mean about it. 

Allie if you read this dont go....I miss Lupa and Barron already....crying so hard....:smcry::crying::crying 2:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Starsmom said:


> What happening here at SM? What thread did I miss? I am saddened to say Allie (Sandcastles) has left SM.  I recieved a PM from her saying as much - Lucy's avatar pic and Allie album is gone too. So sad, Allie is one of the nicest people to have joined SM since I have been here. I am so upset over this...


I can't image Allie leaving without saying anything. Maybe she is just busy with holiday dinners or parties? Maybe she is just updating her profile? Otherwise, why would she change her signature picture? 

I, too, received a PM from Allie. But, she said nothing about leaving. I personally don't think she is leaving. She knows she is loved.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I can't image Allie leaving without saying anything. Maybe she is just busy with holiday dinners or parties? Maybe she is just updating her profile? Otherwise, why would she change her signature picture?
> 
> I, too, received a PM from Allie. But, she said nothing about leaving. I personally don't think she is leaving. She knows she is loved.


Marie, not to burst your bubble, she said - ...Time to leave - too much drama...

That says gone to me!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I sure hope you are mistaken. I would certainly miss Allie if she were to leave. Of course, then there was the recent thread about people announcing they were going to leave. 

Allie, please don't leave.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

What did I miss???? I loved reading her threads


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I feel like I must have missed something too. 
I also hope she didn't leave.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I've been off of SM since Thursday or Friday to deal with my family Christmas party that I just threw on Saturday, and I come back to this.:smcry: I didn't get any message from Allie. I can't imagine her not being here. I hope there's some way to change things. I would miss her, the kids and her DH so much. We all have had our moments on SM that we're not very proud of but have basically kissed and made up. I just pray this is the case. As I've said before, we're a family; a big dysfunctional family but in our hearts, we love each other.You know that's true from going through Lucy's illness. We all rallied for her and you. You're such an important part of this community. We love you Allie.:smootch:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I am so shocked to see this. And even more saddened. Allie is a dear soul. I hope that she does come back, but more impotantly I hope she is okay. That's most important to me.

We have to realize that we all are similar in ways, and different in others. Some of us have thick skin, and some are very sensitive, neither way is wrong.

I do care for you Allie very much, and still in such shock. I am so sorry about all of this. 

How very very sad.

Much love to you Allie. Thank you for being you, for loving all our babies and I sure hope to hear from you.

Bless you dear Allie.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What?!! Yesterday afternoon she posted and Mary replied in the thread and I thought all was ok. I missed the whole thing naturally but heard a bit later. I did see the video in question on FB where people don't seem to get in an uproar over things said by others. It looks to me that Allie has removed all her picture attachments and replaced some with Barron's picture by Kat. 
It would be a shame if Allie truly has left SM. She was a sweet and kind lady. Please come back Allie. You are loved by so many here including me.
Why do these things happen here so much of late?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Dixie's Mama said:


> What?!! Yesterday afternoon she posted and Mary replied in the thread and I thought all was ok. I missed the whole thing naturally but heard a bit later. I did see the video in question on FB where people don't seem to get in an uproar over things said by others. It looks to me that Allie has removed all her picture attachments and replaced some with Barron's picture by Kat.
> It would be a shame if Allie truly has left SM. She was a sweet and kind lady. Please come back Allie. You are loved by so many here including me.
> Why do these things happen here so much of late?


Oh Elaine, it is so sad, but I don't think it has anything to do with Mary at all. From what I read, they are fine. Both wonderful ladies.

I went to sleep, woke up to this thread. I just hope Allie is okay.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

What happened???!! 

I can't believe this! Just yesterday I was browsing her lovely picture threads. 
This is so shocking :0, I clearly missed all the drama in the show judge thread, but I thought it has passed already.
Is it even because of that? Can someone explain here 

Maybe she is just taking a temporary leave, for the holidays and also to let the heat cool off a little.

Oh Allie, I hope you will be back on SM soon, we will miss you and Lucy and Barron soooo much!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

It's 1am here. I'm going to bed but with a very heavy heart. :smcry:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What?!!! :w00t:

We can't afford to lose such a good person!!! 


:bysmilie::smcry::crying 2::crying:


I'm sure we will all miss her dearly. But it was her decision and I respect that. 

Everyone has their own way of dealing with things that bother them. I tend to tip toe away and come back later. Some will stand and fight to the end and some just go and do what makes them happy. 

If Allie has some time away and decides to come back, she will be welcomed back with open arms. 

....personally from me....to Allie...."miss you".


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I, too, have been busy with Christmas activities and a sick DH for the last few days. I do not know what is going on here, but I hope none of this is true about Allie leaving. I just adore her and her sweet Lucy-Lu. Please don't leave, Allie! I will miss you, terribly.:crying:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

what? 

Allie was such a great member - I will miss her loads 

I sent Lucy something small for Christmas - hope it gets there


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just checking to see if there was any word from Allie. :huh:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm sort of out of the loop here too. I saw her "mistakes" thread but didn't really understand it. I'm sorry she's felt the need to leave. Maybe she just needs a break and will return.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I really hope she comes back


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh no... I am really sad to read this 

I really hope that it is just a matter of taking a lil break. 

I miss you already in SM Allie, Barron and Lucy. Just like Pat mentioned, I will also respect whatever you decide to do:grouphug: 

wether it was getting back to SM/enabling receiving PMs or not, the malts and I love you and your fluffs so much. 

Despite the huge distance (location wise), you 3 are really so dear to us; we will still stay hopeful that you will make it back. 
(hugs)
Kat


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Does anyone have an e-mail address or something to reach Allie? If there is, can you ask her if I can reach her with? I promise not to disturb by writing to her during this period - just wanna check on her later and also update her about something (not SM related) that Allie and I talked about which I would love to update her with *when* its time comes. I hope there will be a way to reach her by that time.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh NO!!!  I can't believe she's actually gone.  I didn't know she was leaving at all until this morning. How aweful, I loved hearing about all of Lucy Lu and Barron's adventures. 

Allie, if you are reading this, please know you are loved and missed terribly! I do hope you come back, or at least enable PM's so we can say a proper good-bye.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

missiek said:


> I do hope you come back, or at least enable PM's so we can say a proper good-bye.


or just to keep in touch :grouphug:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg , i dont understand , i too would love to get in contact with allie,anyone pls pm me her info if u can ... she n lucy lu and barron are very dear to me , and i would not like to lose contact. i thought everything was resolved , ive been trying to catch up on the board after my foot burn... pls allie dont leave. we love u


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I had no idea about this and am planning on contacting Allie later today. I do have her email, home addy and phone #, but need to check with her if it's OK to provide to other SM members. I'll let you know after I contact her. 

Allie is wonderful and I truly don't want to see her leave.

Have no idea what happened -- I miss everything.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

My heart is broken over this news.:smcry:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> am planning on contacting Allie later today. I do have her email, home addy and phone #, but need to check with her if it's OK to provide to other SM members. I'll let you know after I contact her.


YAY!!! thanks for making me SMILE, Lynn  you are AWESOME! 

yup, please ask her if it was ok for me to contact her via e-mail. I would really love to keep in touch. Hope I will receive a PM from you anytime you hear/read from her

hugs
Kat


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

same here .QUOTE=Katkoota;1874256]YAY!!! thanks for making me SMILE, Lynn  you are AWESOME! 

yup, please ask her if it was ok for me to contact her via e-mail. I would really love to keep in touch. Hope I will receive a PM from you anytime you hear/read from her

hugs
Kat[/QUOTE]


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

This may be silly of me, but I am so distraught over this I even have suprised myself. Snow or no snow if I were still in MA, I'd be having a road trip! One of the purest of heart people to come to SM, a friend to AL has leftL. This is so disturbing. :crying:


Without giving the "other" thread any more credablity by staring a new thread to say this... closing it came too dam late.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

This is very sad news...I hope she comes back or that this is just a big mistake.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

:tender:Just want Allie back....:wub2: I miss her....and Lupa and Barron...and all he wonderful threads....If anyone gets a hold of her please PM me and tell he I would love to keep in touch with her.:wub:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Lynn, please send my love as well. She and Richard are just so sweet. I was literally in tears reading about her leaving, and frankly hurt as well. Since i thought she was my dear friend....I thought I/we would at least get a proper good-bye.  But I know she is very sensitive to drama (ie not wanting to tell us Lucy was sick because of fearing negative feedback)....so in a way, perhaps it was easier to just disappear. Still...it hurts. :crying:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Allie emailed me this morning to let me know that if I needed her -- she's still ready to be an Elf. Such a sweet person. I did let her know that we are all very sad that she is leaving and that we want her back. Asked her if I could give her email addy and am waiting to hear back from her.

Hopefully she just needs a short "breather" and will be back soon. (I sure hope so!!!)


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks Lynn!
I figured she might have needed some time. I hope she feels all the love we're sending..No pressure,when its time,it'll be when she's ready and open arms will be ready to hug and no questions asked,just happy to see her again!
Hugs Allie until we see you again!

Michelle


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Hopefully she just needs time, or maybe she's just a little busy. Allie is a sweet lady and I will truely miss her if she's left permanently.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I just phoned Allie and left a message to let her know that she is missed. I don't want to give out her number without her permission. I told Allie I have a PT appointment ... So, I won't be here this afternoon in case she calls back. Hopefully though, I will hear from her tonight or soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> Thanks Lynn!
> I figured she might have needed some time. I hope she feels all the love we're sending..No pressure,when its time,it'll be when she's ready and open arms will be ready to hug and no questions asked,just happy to see her again!
> Hugs Allie until we see you again!
> 
> Michelle


Ditto!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I have her number too but I'm going to give her some space.I also have a gift for her anyway a thank you for the harness she sent me. I did tags based on her piccies in her album. I also have a couple binkies to send too.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Michelle how cute are those tags, my gosh the one looks just like Barron.
I'm sure Allie will soon hear how she is missed by each of us, I hope she decides to come back. Allie I miss ya


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> I have her number too but I'm going to give her some space.I also have a gift for her anyway a thank you for the harness she sent me. I did tags based on her piccies in her album. I also have a couple binkies to send too.


Michelle, the tags are so unique and beautiful ... Allie will love and cherish them. 

As for Allie, She knows that I care about her. As a friend, I just wanted to make sure she was okay ...nothing else.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> I have her number too but I'm going to give her some space.I also have a gift for her anyway a thank you for the harness she sent me. I did tags based on her piccies in her album. I also have a couple binkies to send too.


Michelle - they are so cute and so like their two owners to be. I just love their names stamped on them. I know she'll love them.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Allie*

OMG! I could not believe it!!! Allie gone?I just sent her a message. She is so very sweet and kind I just wonder why we all cannot get along? After all, we are all here for the same reason. :smcry::smcry::smcry::smcry:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Michelle! OM goodness dear those are sooooo beautiful!!! You have such talent, truly amazing!!! I am sure Allie and Richard will love them. Gosh *I* love them so I know sweet Allie will!!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

This had better not be true... what the heck is going on???!!! I'm truly truly bummed and saddened. I hope this is just a mistake...  I didn't get a PM either...


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

"Sandcastles has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her.

If you are trying to send this message to multiple recipients, remove Sandcastles from the recipient list and send the message again."

I am just sick about this :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

**

Me too Eileen... :crying:




maltlovereileen said:


> "Sandcastles has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her.
> 
> If you are trying to send this message to multiple recipients, remove Sandcastles from the recipient list and send the message again."
> 
> I am just sick about this :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Michelle, the tags are so unique and beautiful ... Allie will love and cherish them.
> 
> As for Allie, She knows that I care about her. As a friend, I just wanted to make sure she was okay ...nothing else.


 
I know hon,I do.

I figure if only a couple people called she would feel bombarded. I know you wouldn't pressure her,I truly do know that. You like all of us just want to make sure she'd ok.


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

It's very sad that Allie felt the need to leave a place that she clearly loved because of the drama that has been going on around here lately. I really hope that she just needs a break. She has always been so loving and kind to everybody on this forum. I know she has a big heart and I hope that maybe taking a little time off will clear her head and she will come back.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

lori said:


> It's very sad that Allie felt the need to leave a place that she clearly loved because of the drama that has been going on around here lately. I really hope that she just needs a break. She has always been so loving and kind to everybody on this forum. I know she has a big heart and I hope that maybe taking a little time off will clear her head and she will come back.


I went back an read her very first post...the last few words are heartbreaking.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/50-introduce-yourself/106680-hello-barron-lucy-allie.html


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

michellerobison said:


> I have her number too but I'm going to give her some space.I also have a gift for her anyway a thank you for the harness she sent me. I did tags based on her piccies in her album. I also have a couple binkies to send too.


Oh Michelle, Those tags are great of Lucy and Barron...Allie will love them I am sure of it...


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Allie has opened her PM messaging! Now ladies, let's not crash the system!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i was the first one that welcomed her , i love allie n her fluffs. she is missed and she should know that.


Starsmom said:


> I went back an read her very first post...the last few words are heartbreaking.
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/50-introduce-yourself/106680-hello-barron-lucy-allie.html


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

lori said:


> It's very sad that Allie felt the need to leave a place that she clearly loved because of the drama that has been going on around here lately. I really hope that she just needs a break. She has always been so loving and kind to everybody on this forum. I know she has a big heart and I hope that maybe taking a little time off will clear her head and she will come back.


 :goodpost: You have said exactly what i was thinking, but couldn't figure out how to say it.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Miss you already...
I don't get to post much (I usually have two puppies in my lap!) but I read SM almost every day; I have really enjoyed reading Allie's posts and love, love, love her picture posts. I hope she'll be back.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

lori said:


> It's very sad that Allie felt the need to leave a place that she clearly loved because of the drama that has been going on around here lately. I really hope that she just needs a break. She has always been so loving and kind to everybody on this forum. I know she has a big heart and I hope that maybe taking a little time off will clear her head and she will come back.


Yes Lori that was just better than what I said....kudos:goodpost::dothewave::cheer:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh no  Please come back Allie! I hate when this happens.


----------

